# Cottonwood drying time



## DPDISXR4Ti (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes, I know Cottonwood is crap for burning, but it was from two trees about 20 feet from my house, so burning it is the best option for me. I've used it before - just got to mix it in with the good stuff.

Any way, these trees were felled and cut to log length last October, but I've only just gotten around to splitting them over the course of the last couple weeks. They're stacked and covered as I type this. Figure about 4-5 months drying time if I don't touch them until January. Think that will suffice, or should I let them sit until next year? As soft as the wood is, I'd rather not do that - the ants seem to really love this stuff.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, somehow Cottonwood became the Nebraska state tree because it's everywhere in this neck of the woods. I don't recall ever seeing it in New York, but I learn something every day.

Cottonwood dries fast, in about six months or less after being split, but that depends somewhat on when the tree was felled. It's stringy as all get out when you split it, thus making it tough, and yes, the carpenter ants are also crazy about it. By January, you should be able to burn it OK if split now. In the round, it would probably take twice that long to dry thoroughly.

For what it is worth, the Indians heated their teepees with it for numerous reasons. It is plentiful and easy to burn and it burns really hot. Unfortunately, it also burns fast, similar to linden and soft maple. But, when push comes to shove, you will find it useful to mix with other slower-burning woods, provided you have room in the stove to hold its bulk.

There are at least three other species of hardwoods that make worse firewood than cottonwood, so it's not at the bottom of the list. The best part about it is that (1) it really does burn hot (2) it's very easy to burn, (3) it's plentiful, and (4) it won't clog the chimney with creosote like many conifers.


----------



## Rookie1 (Aug 14, 2008)

I live in Cleveland Ohio next to the Cuyahoga river and all along the banks its loaded with cottonwood. I hate them when they go to "snowing". If I diddnt like my house so much Id move just cause of that.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Aug 14, 2008)

DPDISXR4Ti said:


> Yes, I know Cottonwood is crap for burning, but it was from two trees about 20 feet from my house, so burning it is the best option for me. I've used it before - just got to mix it in with the good stuff.
> 
> Any way, these trees were felled and cut to log length last October, but I've only just gotten around to splitting them over the course of the last couple weeks. They're stacked and covered as I type this. Figure about 4-5 months drying time if I don't touch them until January. Think that will suffice, or should I let them sit until next year? As soft as the wood is, I'd rather not do that - the ants seem to really love this stuff.



I'd guess you will be fine. Best way to tell is to pick up a few pieces, If you get no special sensations it's probably still pretty wet, if you think wow this stuff is light then its ready


----------



## DPDISXR4Ti (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the thorough response Doc.  We've definately got a bunch of Cottonwood around here - I had three of them right in a row just 20 feet off the corner of the house - I left one standing for now.

And yea, it's stringy wood - you'll split it, but it doesn't completely come apart. I was glad to be done splitting it just this past weekend. 

I wouldn't have thought it would burn real hot - that seems to go against what I thought was the general rule of harder woods burner hotter than soft.


----------



## NDtreehugger (Aug 14, 2008)

*I split the Cottonwood*

into kindling 2" to about 6" if stacked 2" drys about 1 month, stacked 6" about 3 months.

I like Cottonwood and think its far from crap it has its uses, the kindling can be started with a match burns fast and hot 6" stuff is great for fall and spring. 

I got 2 trees just last week and they will be ready to go this fall. 

If cut fresh keep off the ground and wait 1 or 2 weeks if splitting by hand this will give it time to dry a bit Easter to split


----------



## DPDISXR4Ti (Aug 14, 2008)

You guys are giving me new respect for Cottonwood. 

But I still think I prefer Oak and Ash.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 14, 2008)

DPDISXR4Ti said:


> You guys are giving me new respect for Cottonwood.
> 
> But I still think I prefer Oak and Ash.



yes we have them here on L I tom trees


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 14, 2008)

DPDISXR4Ti said:


> Yes, I know Cottonwood is crap for burning, but it was from two trees about 20 feet from my house, so burning it is the best option for me. I've used it before - just got to mix it in with the good stuff.
> 
> Any way, these trees were felled and cut to log length last October, but I've only just gotten around to splitting them over the course of the last couple weeks. They're stacked and covered as I type this. Figure about 4-5 months drying time if I don't touch them until January. Think that will suffice, or should I let them sit until next year? As soft as the wood is, I'd rather not do that - the ants seem to really love this stuff.


I have no idea what the humidity is in your area,but I have cut and burned Poplar think it would be similar if not the same? In my dry climate 4or 5 months for wood that was down last year would be plenty. And yes the Ant's do love that soft hardwood,they leave my pine, spruce and fir alone. 
Really dumb ? is Cotton wood really a Poplar variety?


----------



## avalancher (Aug 15, 2008)

I had a stand of cottonwood knocked down along the highway a few years back, the highway crew knocked them down, cut them into firewood length, and left them. I figured, hey, why not? They were already cut up.
Proved to be the best morning wood you could find. Lit with a match, and warmed the house real quick. By the time it was burned out, it was time to leave for the day anyway.
I personaly wouldnt bother with a morning fire, but my wife hates getting ready for work in a cold house, and that cottonwood proved to be the answer!
Now if I could just convince her to ignore the smell, I would do the same with Poplar. She hates the smell, but we have truckloads laying around here.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Aug 15, 2008)

avalancher said:


> I had a stand of cottonwood knocked down along the highway a few years back, the highway crew knocked them down, cut them into firewood length, and left them. I figured, hey, why not? They were already cut up.
> Proved to be the best morning wood you could find. Lit with a match, and warmed the house real quick. By the time it was burned out, it was time to leave for the day anyway.
> I personaly wouldnt bother with a morning fire, but my wife hates getting ready for work in a cold house, and that cottonwood proved to be the answer!
> Now if I could just convince her to ignore the smell, I would do the same with Poplar. She hates the smell, but we have truckloads laying around here.



he he he.. "morning wood" he he he

sorry .. mind slipped into gutter


----------



## woodbooga (Aug 15, 2008)

Rookie1 said:


> I live in Cleveland Ohio next to the Cuyahoga river and all along the banks its loaded with cottonwood. I hate them when they go to "snowing". If I diddnt like my house so much Id move just cause of that.



We call the snowy stuff poplar poop round here.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 15, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> I have no idea what the humidity is in your area, but I have cut and burned Poplar think it would be similar if not the same? In my dry climate 4or 5 months for wood that was down last year would be plenty. And yes the Ant's do love that soft hardwood, they leave my pine, spruce and fir alone.
> Really dumb ? is Cotton wood really a Poplar variety?


Cottonwood and poplar are not the same species. I believe there are several poplar varieties and poplar has been crossed with cottonwood to produce the famed cottonless cottonwood. My neighbor has one of these "mules" growing in his back yard, and he's trying to figure out how to cut it down after 20 years. The tree is suddenly huge and out of control. It has the huge leaf of the poplar and the mass of the cottonwood.

The cottonwood has a much smaller leaf than the typical poplar and more longevity. Cottonwoods can thus become enormous--sometimes developing trunks about 9 feet across. They love to grow near creek beds, rivers, and small lakes where they can drink lots of water.


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> Cottonwood and poplar are not the same species. I believe there are several poplar varieties and poplar has been crossed with cottonwood to produce the famed cottonless cottonwood. My neighbor has one of these "mules" growing in his back yard, and he's trying to figure out how to cut it down after 20 years. The tree is suddenly huge and out of control. It has the huge leaf of the poplar and the mass of the cottonwood.
> 
> The cottonwood has a much smaller leaf than the typical poplar and more longevity. Cottonwoods can thus become enormous--sometimes developing trunks about 9 feet across. They love to grow near creek beds, rivers, and small lakes where they can drink lots of water.


I was not sure if they were related or not. The biggest trees I cut are river bank poplar but nothing close to 9' three is more like it for me and thats huge.I weighed a 16''/16'' round on the bathroom scale and it was 82 lbs fresh cut and wet, dry I bet it losses 60% of it wight witch is all water.


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 15, 2008)

woodbooga said:


> We call the snowy stuff poplar poop round here.


We used to burn the poplar poop here. It would get three of 4'' thick especially on the patio just drop a match and puff it's gone


----------

